# Jones E-Bike (Motor Bikes)



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

https://www.jonesmotorbikes.com/

Excited to see these coming down the pike. Love my Jones and would love an E-Jones for kid hauling and town running. 
The videos area a bit much and seem more than an e-bike, but hopefully just in refinement stages, the bosch drive photo is encouraging that these will move in the right direction. 
A glimpse at a few bikes on the FB page with Bosch drives!

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=604170946825657&set=a.271697116739710


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have posted this before and I believe it's posted on the Jones website somewhere, the only one of its kind that I know of. I had the Xtracycle LEAP extension sent (to) and installed by Jeff Jones. I wanted to make sure the LEAP would work on the Jones bike. Once I received the bike I installed the BBSHD with 20 ah battery.

This is my most comfortable 2 wheeled bike, I just love it every time I ride it, just turning 3 years old this month, no problems! You could build your own Jones ebike with or without the LEAP. This thing is super fast and stable on the down hills on pavement or dirt roads. The riding position is like none I have ever ridden.

I use it as PAS, a throttle is installed but disconnected. It is a 30 second connection if I would ever need it. It pedals so easily I really don't use the motor much unless I have a heavy load going up a hill or really tired.


----------

